# Love as attribute of God not mentioned in L & S Catechism



## Bad Organist (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi

Yesterday discussion came round to the fact that love was not mentioned as an attribute of God in the question "What is God?" in either the shorter or longer catechism.

Is there any particular reason why this is so?

It certainly is biblical to say "God is love" as it is stated so in I John 4:16.

Thanks in advance to any who might enlighten me on this.

Arie V
Bad Organist
Free Church of Scotland
Toronto, Canada


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 20, 2012)

Bad Organist said:


> Hi
> 
> Yesterday discussion came round to the fact that love was not mentioned as an attribute of God in the question "What is God?" in either the shorter or longer catechism.
> 
> ...



Not sure I have an answer, although I would note that wrath is also an attribute of God that is not mentioned in either catechism as part of the answer to "What is God". 
One thing that is certain is that neither of WLC 7 nor WSC 5 is meant to be an exhaustive description of all God's attributes. 

Also.. God's love is well spoken of in the Confession - so the confessional standards are by no means defective or lacking in description of that particular attribute of God.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 20, 2012)

This is a point I've heard brought up a couple of times. It seems a simple misapprehension: the catechisms are using words that in turn are subdivided. 



> *Q. 4. What is God?*
> *A.* God is a Spirit, infinite, eternal, and unchangeable, in his being, wisdom, power, holiness, justice, goodness, and truth.



Take wisdom, for instance: that obviously is being taken to include knowledge. Faithfulness could be included under truth or possibly "justice". And love, along with patience, mercy, longsuffering, and grace is rolled up under goodness.


----------



## PaulMc (Aug 20, 2012)

py3ak said:


> This is a point I've heard brought up a couple of times. It seems a simple misapprehension: the catechisms are using words that in turn are subdivided.



I think this is correct. 
Just having a quick look at Berkhof's _Systematic Theology_ he has the love, grace, mercy and longsuffering of God all as facets of God's goodness.

Even though the love isn't mentioned in the Catechism answers, it's worth noting that the Confession states in Chap II section I that God is '*most loving*, gracious, merciful, long-suffering, abundant in goodness and truth'.


----------



## KMK (Aug 20, 2012)

py3ak said:


> love, along with patience, mercy, longsuffering, and grace is rolled up under goodness.



Agreed.




> Q. 7. What was the principal work in which God hath manifested his goodness to men?
> A. The principal manifestation of God's goodness, was in the Work of Redemption by Christ. Romans 5:8. God commended his love towards us, in that while we were yet sinners, Christ died for us. 1 John 4:8-9. In this was manifested the love of God towards us, because that God sent his only begotten son into the world, that we might live through him. John Flavel, An Exposition of the Assembly's Shorter Catechism



Thomas Boston says, in Works, Vol 1, "Oh what astonishing goodness was it for the great and glorious God to give his only begotten Son to the death for such vile rebels and enemies as we all are by nature! The goodness of God, under the name of his love, is rendered as the only cause of our redemption by Christ, John 3:16."

Out of God's goodness flow many things, one of which is God's redeeming love.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Aug 20, 2012)

py3ak said:


> This is a point I've heard brought up a couple of times. It seems a simple misapprehension: the catechisms are using words that in turn are subdivided.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome Ruben!

WSC God is a Spirit "Who Is:"

*Infinite In His:*BeingWisdomPowerHolinessJusticeGoodnessTruth*Eternal in His:*BeingWisdomPowerHolinessJusticeGoodnessTruth*Unchangeable in His:*BeingWisdomPowerHolinessJusticeGoodnessTruth
Infinite, Eternal, Unchangeable Goodness must be an Awesome Love.

WLC He is abundant in: goodness and truth and that He is most just, _most_ merciful, _most _gracious, long-suffering... 
Not to mention if God is all-sufficient then this must include love as well.


----------

